

 Forget DTV; FCC now planning "all-IP" phone transition - ojbyrne
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/12/fcc-plans-for-death-of-circuit-switched-phone-networks.ars

======
ars
IP was never designed for real time reliability. If they want a packet
switched phone network, fine. But a new protocol, not IP.

A protocol where you request a channel and are guaranteed a certain bandwidth.
A protocol where each packet takes the same route, so jitter is minimized.

A protocol where the real time nature of packets is known, so routers can
intelligently decide which packets to send first, and which not to bother
delivering at all.

------
tlrobinson
How about we get the telcos to provide the decent bandwidth they promised
first... <http://www.newnetworks.com/ShortSCANDALSummary.htm>

